# Ms. Mofet's All-Purpose House Blend Seasoning



## msmofet (Jul 19, 2021)

*Ms. Mofet's All-Purpose House Blend Seasoning *

Granulated Garlic powder (*NOT* the fine powder that looks like flour)
Granulated Onion powder 
Goya Adobo seasoning (I usually use equal amounts of the one with pepper and the one with lemon)
Ground peppercorns (rainbow blend of peppercorns)
Szeged Hungarian Sweet Paprika
*Szeged Hungarian Hot Paprika
*Ground red pepper flakes
*Cayenne 
Salt - your choice - Optional
Accent (or MSG) - Optional
White vinegar powder or Apple  cider vinegar powder (go easy, add a little at a time and taste till  you get it to your liking) - Optional

*NOTE: These 3 ingredients determine the heat level, adjust (or omit) to your personal heat preference.

Add all to taste; shake/mix well. 
Taste and adjust to your preference. 
Store in a shaker bottle with a tight-fitting lid.

Additional Optional Ingredients added to specific foods:

Smoked Paprika - Grilled/Roasted foods
Poultry Seasoning - Poultry/Pork
Old Bay or other like seasoning blends - Seafood/Fish


----------

